# Degassing in wine bottle



## ERASMO (Sep 22, 2010)

I just bottled a batch of wine that was started last october from juice and I have a problem with rising corks. I think there may be some co2 left in my wine that is causing the problem (air space is good). The corks are coming up about 1/2" or so. I do have a vacuum pump and was thinking about just using that to degass in the bottles after pulling the corks out ant then recork. I thought this might be easier than dumping all the bottles into a bucket and degassing that way. 
What do you think?


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 22, 2010)

I think It would be a lot easier and less labor to dump them in a bucket, degas and rebottle. Just becareful not to get the labels wet so you can reuse as is.


----------



## ERASMO (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Tom (Sep 22, 2010)

I concur w/ above


----------



## cpfan (Sep 22, 2010)

Personally I would do one or two bottles to make sure that is the real problem.

Has there been a temperature change for the bottled wine? IE much warmer, to cause the CO2 to come out of solution?

Steve


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 22, 2010)

Also check your headspace. If not ample room between cork and wine at bottling could cause the cork to rise also. I had this happen on a few bottles I topped up after filling with auto filler and the cork lifted. Ended up removing alittle wine and problem solved.


----------



## ERASMO (Sep 22, 2010)

temperatures have been cellar temp. 

I will try degassing a couple and see what happens.

I wonder how long to degass a bottle 750ml?


----------



## ERASMO (Sep 23, 2010)

Well it seems you cannot degass with a vacuum pump from a wine bottle. I set up my pump and applied it to the bottle of wine and saw no results. I guess I will have to empty the bottles, degas with agitation and rebottle. Do I run the risk of a problem from the oxygen exposure?


----------



## Tom (Sep 23, 2010)

Always risk it. Depending on when you added the meta before bottling you may want to add 1/8tsp. When empting the bottle try not to splash to much


----------



## Dugger (Sep 23, 2010)

I agree with cpfan, make sure it is a CO2 problem before you empty them all. You say this is a batch from last Oct and if it's been under airlock since then and unless it's been kept quite cool, it should be rid of most of the gas.
What size corks did you use?


----------



## ERASMO (Sep 23, 2010)

Dugger said:


> I agree with cpfan, make sure it is a CO2 problem before you empty them all. You say this is a batch from last Oct and if it's been under airlock since then and unless it's been kept quite cool, it should be rid of most of the gas.
> What size corks did you use?



I am unsure of the cork size because when I bought the bottles they provided the corks.

On the gas question when I was filling the bottles with the filler I did notice a slight bubbling on the surface in the bottled wine that quickly went away. This was my first time bottling and I did not think anything of the bubbles. I am assuming this was a sign of gas in the wine?


----------



## ERASMO (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks all


----------



## xoltri (Sep 24, 2010)

I degass with a vacuum pump. First I add the sorbate and kmeta to the receiving carboy along with any sweetning blend. Then I use the pump to degass and rack it in one step. It takes only 15 minutes as opposed to the manual process which used to take me days, and I was never really sure when it was done.

This works amazing!


----------



## xoltri (Sep 24, 2010)

Here's a video:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUJ5rYeBR3w[/ame]


----------



## ERASMO (Sep 25, 2010)

xoltri said:


> I degass with a vacuum pump. First I add the sorbate and kmeta to the receiving carboy along with any sweetning blend. Then I use the pump to degass and rack it in one step. It takes only 15 minutes as opposed to the manual process which used to take me days, and I was never really sure when it was done.
> 
> This works amazing!



Thanks

I will give that a try.


----------



## JaimesBeam (Aug 17, 2011)

Anyone ever try de-gassing a bottle of wine by sticking a (hollow?) needle through the cork? I'd rather not add a bunch more chemicals to my wine, or re-bottle it!

Thanks, Jaimes Beam


----------



## Tom (Aug 17, 2011)

Can't see how it would work.


----------



## s2000 (Aug 18, 2011)

Is the de-gassing step done right before bottling? After aging in Oak?


----------



## xoltri (Aug 26, 2011)

Degassing is always done after fermentation and before adding the fining agents, at least for the kits I have done.


----------

